# Tyrian distortion, no output



## Marko (Feb 12, 2022)

I cannot figure out why the effect doesn't work. In bypass I have signal, the LED works, when I engage the effect, it kills the signal. I have reflown everything, I've tested my resistors, can't figure it out it's driving me mad, please please help!!


----------



## BuddytheReow (Feb 12, 2022)

Check power on you IC pins






						TUTORIAL - Troubleshooting 101
					

There comes a time for every builder to spend multiple hours soldering, wiring, and breadboarding a certain circuit just to have it work incorrectly, if at all. This could happen on your first build or any build after that. This write up is to help you in your quest to figure out why it isn't...




					forum.pedalpcb.com


----------



## Marko (Feb 12, 2022)

BuddytheReow said:


> Check power on you IC pins
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All four ic's read this. 

1. 4.5
2. 4.5
3. 4.3
4. 0
5. 4.5
6. 4.5
7. 4.5
8. 9.1


----------



## BuddytheReow (Feb 12, 2022)

ICs look good. Your next step would be to use an audio probe to find out where the signal dies. Do you have one?


----------



## Marko (Feb 13, 2022)

BuddytheReow said:


> ICs look good. Your next step would be to use an audio probe to find out where the signal dies. Do you have one?


Yes it dies at r22,


----------



## BuddytheReow (Feb 13, 2022)

Ok, so the gain stages are good. Triple check the values of r22, c15, and c16 with you DMM. Also check your soldering there


----------



## Marko (Feb 13, 2022)

BuddytheReow said:


> Ok, so the gain stages are good. Triple check the values of r22, c15, and c16 with you DMM. Also check your soldering there


Will do, I'll report back when I do.


----------



## Marko (Feb 14, 2022)

Marko said:


> Will do, I'll report back when I do.


So I had the wrong cap in c16. Replaced it, getting output but no distortion 🤦‍♂️


----------



## BuddytheReow (Feb 14, 2022)

Do the eq controls work? If so then check the diodes right after r22


----------



## Marko (Feb 14, 2022)

BuddytheReow said:


> Do the eq controls work? If so then check the diodes right after r22


The eq works, the diodes after r22 are LED, they appear to be in the right position.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Feb 14, 2022)

Does your gain stage work? Might be the other culprit


----------



## Marko (Feb 14, 2022)

BuddytheReow said:


> Does your gain stage work? Might be the other culprit


I'm not sure what do you mean


----------



## ADAOCE (Feb 14, 2022)

Just a general suggestion but try increasing your iron temp for whatever solder you are using and try to use a little less solder. Not sure what tip you like to use for these but I tend to use a chisel tip or angled round tip. If you’re using a really small thin tip because the pads are small sometimes you end up putting more heat on the pad or component than you should. Once I went to bigger tip with higher temp (350 to 375 C) my solder joints have been so much better


----------



## BuddytheReow (Feb 14, 2022)

Marko said:


> I'm not sure what do you mean


Sorry, the gain pot. Is there a difference in sound when you turn it?


----------



## Paradox916 (Feb 14, 2022)

@BuddytheReow I was just about to say that..I knew what you meant.


----------



## Marko (Feb 14, 2022)

BuddytheReow said:


> Sorry, the gain pot. Is there a difference in sound when you turn it?


A little bit but not really.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Feb 14, 2022)

I would check your IC voltages again. Specifically IC1, but check IC2. If the gain control isn't working it will be around there. Also triple check your component values and solder joints. Just be patient.


----------



## Paradox916 (Feb 14, 2022)

I believe the clipping LEDs (D6 andD7) should light up when clipping. Not trying to derail the process here just curious if that is operating normally.


----------



## Marko (Feb 28, 2022)

Paradox916 said:


> I believe the clipping LEDs (D6 andD7) should light up when clipping. Not trying to derail the process here just curious if that is operating normally.


No it doesn't work


----------



## jimilee (Feb 28, 2022)

Have you checked all of your resistor values?


----------



## Marko (Feb 12, 2022)

I cannot figure out why the effect doesn't work. In bypass I have signal, the LED works, when I engage the effect, it kills the signal. I have reflown everything, I've tested my resistors, can't figure it out it's driving me mad, please please help!!


----------



## Paradox916 (Feb 28, 2022)

I would recheck every valve of components upstream of D6 and D7 and make sure those LEDs are oriented and working, (I have gotten a couple dud LEDs before)


----------



## BuddytheReow (Mar 1, 2022)

It sounds like you need an audio probe as well. This thread will help you





						TUTORIAL - Troubleshooting 101
					

There comes a time for every builder to spend multiple hours soldering, wiring, and breadboarding a certain circuit just to have it work incorrectly, if at all. This could happen on your first build or any build after that. This write up is to help you in your quest to figure out why it isn't...




					forum.pedalpcb.com


----------



## Paradox916 (Mar 1, 2022)

It’s hard to telll from your pics but are any of these joints grounding out on the switch C6 C7 C10


----------



## Paradox916 (Mar 1, 2022)

I’m more like wicket… I’m just going to get you into some $h#!


----------

